# Pellet Feeder



## vechtehunter (6. Dezember 2011)

Moin
Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dem feedern mit mini pellets?
Ich habe gestern das erste mal auf einer rute damit gefischt.
Schlauft ihr eure pellets ein oder nimmt ihr einen stopper?
Meine pellets die ich gekauft habe sind 8mm in Maisgeschmack, werden aber sehr schnell weich... ist das normal ?
Also wenn einer Erfahrungen oder Tipps mit den Minni pellets hat kann er das gerne schreiben.


----------



## Lutz77987 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

wollte ich auch schon mal ausprobiern, aber ich wusste selbst nicht, wie ich das machen sollte.
würde es auch gerne wissen


----------



## kostjagarnix (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Am besten nehmt ihr einen kleinen Haken mit Haar.
z.B.: 
http://www.prestonfishing.nl/index....ion=article&group_id=10000031&aid=447&lang=NL

ich angle mit diesen Pellets:
http://www.prestonfishing.nl/index....ion=article&group_id=10000038&aid=519&lang=NL

die sind schon gelocht und lassen sich mit vorgenannten Haken super angeln. Gibt es in verschieden Größen und Geschmacksrichtungen.

Oder mit einem Bait.Band den Pellet befestigen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist mit der Pellet-Feeder Methode zu fischen. Hier werden statt eines normalen Futterkorbs ein spezieller :


----------



## Moringotho (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

sers,

das is ein spezieller futterkorb für pellets?
dachte bei dem bild gleich an die method-feeder körbe fürs quick release modul von preston, oder täusch ich mich da grad?

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Downbeat (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Nö, hast schon Recht sind die normalen Feeder von Preston.

Die schreiben natürlich an der Stelle, wo er das Foto von der Homepage genommen hat, du kannst die mit Pellets benutzen.

Zitat Preston:
"Er wordt gevist met een korte onderlijn, het aas (met haak of op hair) zit verstopt in het voer ( pellets of eigen recept)"

Wie er drauf kommt, dass das speziell für Pellets ist? Keine Ahnung.

PS: Die Haken mit Haar hab ich übrigens von Drennan.


----------



## langerLulatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Moin, 

also ich nutze die Quickstops von Korum, super Sache. Die in Kombination mit den Pellet-O's von Sonubaits (Pellets mit Loch) und du hast keine Probs mitm Anködern. Fischen tue ich auch die Preston-Körbe, entweder mit nem Method-Mix in Kombi mit Micro-Pellets oder Pellets pur.
http://www.sonubaits.com/products/pelleto/
http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/h...en/korum-hook-hairs-with-qickstop-barbed.html

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Diese o.g. Method-Feeder sind wegen des passenden "Füllteils" (keine Ahnung, wie man das Ding bezeichnet) besser für (bestimmte) Pellets geeignet als andere.
Guckst du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJqgbc8xGwI
(ab Min. 2:20)


----------



## carpfisherbasti (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Das die schnell weich werden ist klar, aber genau das macht die Fische "verrückt"...:m
Deine Sorte ist gut (gefällt mir), Maisgeschmack funktioniert immer...!
Ich würde sie an deiner stelle mit einem Stopper am haar befestigen...(jeder wie er es will..)!
Würde ein paar von den Pellets ins Grundfutter mischen (oder gleich so füttern, sind aber extrem leicht, werden wohl kaum untergehen...! PETRI

______________________________
Gruß Carpfisherbasti


----------



## Downbeat (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Würde ein paar von den Pellets ins Grundfutter mischen (oder gleich so füttern, sind aber extrem leicht, werden wohl kaum untergehen...! PETRI


Dafür gibt`s ja Vorbereitungsmassnahmen, z.B. Pellet Pumpen


----------



## kostjagarnix (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Die sind nicht nur speziell für Pellets.... Ich nutze die halt auch dafür....und solange das funzt....


----------



## Knispel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Dieses Sonderheft über Method - Feedern hab ich mir schicken lassen, kostet 6 Euronen, steht alles drin. Sehr Empfehlenswert ,da steht von a - Z alles drin. Kostet 6 Euronen.
http://www.ofenloch.com/

Seite etwas runterscrollen.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Meine gott (unser Gott), downbeat...:c:r
Ihr sucht nach Fehlern, oder...?#d 

________________________
Grüße Carpf...


----------



## Downbeat (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

@carpbasti 
Hä, wieso Fehler? War doch nur eine Anmerkung um den geneigten Leser darauf hinzuweisen, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt auch leichte bzw. poröse Pellets für diese Methode zu verwenden.
Ansonsten hätte ich sicher deinen ganzen Beitrag zitiert und wäre auf mehrere Passagen eingegangen um diese komplett auseinander zu pflücken. Aber warum sollte ich das tun?

@Knispel
Danke für den Hinweise. Ich wusste nicht, dass es von MatchAngler solche Sonderhefte gibt.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Sorry, hab ma wohl verguckt...#c
Schuldigung

_________________________
Grüße Carp...


----------



## vechtehunter (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

okay, dankeschön
Meint ihr gerade jetzt im Winter fängt man damit gut?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pellet Feeder*

Kleine Pellets am Methodfeeder sind einer meiner Lieblingsköder; oft als Kombi kl. Pellet + farbl. auffälliger Micro-Popup-Boilie. 
Ist meiner Meinung nach immer ein guter Köder, auch weil es hier in Deutschland keine Mainstream-Methode ist und man sich beispielsweise von all dem vorgefütterten Boilie-/Partikelgedöns absetzt.
Passt gut zum Winter, da wenig, aber intensives Futter angeboten wird.
Letztendlich steht und fällt alles, wie nahezu immer beim Angeln, aber mit der wichtigsten Entscheidung: am richtigen Platz zu fischen.


----------

